
We need to stop calling suicide 'selfish' - feroz1
Glenn Cooper was on the way to work when someone committed suicide. Commuters vented as to how selfish this person had been in delaying them. In the post below he looks at our attitudes towards suicide and why perhaps we are in fact the selfish ones:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getinspired365.com&#x2F;articles&#x2F;we-need-to-stop-calling-suicide-selfish
======
timonoko
These disruptive methods of self-termination are protests, of course. Humane
society should provide painless and immediate and no-question-asked exit
services to people of all ages. It would save zillions. Most of the expensive
healthcare is done to the very old, who have little choice, all they can hope
is that the expensive operation fails and they die under sedation.

------
gus_massa
[Note: Self posts have a penalty here, so it's more difficult for them to
reach the front age. Next time try submitting the URL without a comment.]

------
JoeAltmaier
tl;dr: person's train is delayed, thinks deep thoughts about why they weren't
more concerned for the dead guy.

All very moral and noble. Except I have this nagging doubt: did the suicide
have to do it in such a disruptive way? Did they just step in front of the
train impulsively, or did they plan to go out with a bang? Because, that's
critical to understanding the OP's point.

------
coreyp_1
This is a very good message.

